

Hacker sentenced to six years with no Internet - swohns
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/11/10/hacker_gets_six_years_without_internet/

======
mortdeus
Cause: Script kiddie receives literal banhammer by a judge gavel.

Effect: No impact whatsoever towards a more secure internet because the Law
has just inspired a new wave of vigilante script kiddies to fight for the
cause of pointless chaos.

Conclusion: Let the internet fight our own battles. Its all bits of zeros and
ones until you put a price tag on it. If there wasnt people out there abusing
the system, there wouldnt be a need to invent new ways to innovate the system.

------
johncoltrane
I can't even begin to imagine how productive 6 months without internet would
be.

------
Intermediate
I'd rather choose death penalty than living six years without Internet

------
001sky
Isn't education is mandated also by law, in most states? Does this sentence
him to, in effect, no education (until 21)?

~~~
jusob
..."and he cannot use the internet for anything but education-related
purposes"

~~~
001sky
ah...good catch...makes more sense

~~~
sentenza
Then again, it means that he can't work in most professions until he is 21.

